# First attempt at tying "flies"



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, I just ordered a vice off of Ebay to start making flies, but I couldn't wait to try. I went to the local craft store and picked up some thread, chenille, foam, fine wire, and living rubber. Below are my creations that will be tried tomorrow - they represent nothing in particular, just some generalization of crawly things out there. Please note that I had no vice, no bobbins, no special tools. The vice that I used was a set of vice grips clamped to a table with wood clamps.  Think they'll fool some fish?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Not bad for a first timer! I can assure you I absolutely WOULD NOT have posted my first flies, haha. Congrats. Practice makes perfect  And while you're at it, practice throwing the pink and black ones in bluegill water and enjoy!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Clayton! I felt like a struggling coyote in a snare trap trying to make those darn things without any proper tools! I cannot wait until they come in so I can actually make something cool. It was fun doing it, but I was bent down from the sofa to the coffee table doing this  I think I will dedicate 1/2 of my reloading bench to a fly tying bench when I get my stuff in. I made that bench overly long (8') to allow lots of workspace, but found myself only using about 3' of it in my process. On, and coincidentally, I named the furry looking thing a WTH. Copyrighted, none the less...lol. If it catches tons of fish...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I fished with the black/red/white thing today, and the 'gills loved it. When I first put it in the water, it spins about 3 times - I think it twists in the air - and it drives them crazy. To my surprise, the bass seemed to like it equally as well... I think I'll be tying more of these.


----------



## SoliTear (Jul 19, 2005)

good to hear!!!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

There's nothing better than catching fish on flies you tied yourself. Good job on the flies. It seems like the fish approved if them. Remember the fish are the only judge that matters.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Patience & practice before your flies look like what is in books.

Here are some good bluegill foam patterns with instructions.

http://flyanglersonline.com/flytying/intermediate/part42.php

And this site is for warm water flies. Try Mary's Cricket. 
http://warmwaterflyfisher.com/flymonth/flymonthhome.htm


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Your flies look WAY better than my first batch when I started tying 10 years ago.

Yours actually _resemble_ what they are meant to... LOL... my first fly was supposed to be an elk hair caddis. It was the size of a chicken and unraveled on my first cast. 

Welcome to the wonderful world of fly tying. It can empty your pockets pretty fast (but what tackle in any kind of fishing doesn't, right?) but it's rewarding, especially when you catch fish on flies you've tied yourself.

it's also a great way to spend those cold winter nights - there's a "zen" quality to it.

nice job and have fun!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

big foam bugs will twist sometimes which will twist the leader and can be a pain but boy do they catch the bass and panfish! some people will tie a small swivel on before you add your tippet add that will help the spin not tangle and twist up the line but it can sometimes sink the bug if its too heavy


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice ties btw for your 1st time! mine didn't look half as good but they still caught fish! try watching youtube for lessons on certain flies you want to tie. it helps get proportions right and helps get the steps down and watching someone do it is easier in my opinion. also check this site out. http://kwsu.org/offers/FlyTying.aspx its 3 seasons of tying. some bugs don't really work round here but alot do and if not at least watch um to get your fly tying steps that you can incorporate in your own flies that will work here. gives ya the basics thats for sure!!!


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

sbreech said:


> It was fun doing it, but I was bent down from the sofa to the coffee table doing this  I think I will dedicate 1/2 of my reloading bench to a fly tying bench when I get my stuff in.


 I thought I could get away w/ using a snack tray or similarly sized part of my desk......ended up devoting my entire 6 ft x 2.5 ft desktop and a 4-drawer filing cabinet to fly tying stuff......fly tying is just as bad an addiction as fly fishing!

sbreech: your ties look good! Am not surprised that they worked for you!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the props guys! I whipped up 6 of these, and I'm down to 1...the fish - bass, crappie, and 'gills have been TEARING THEM UP. I don't know why, it just reminds me of an ant...


----------

